# Willow Breeze Farm Kidding Watch. Blu kidded see last post :)



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok  so its my turn to be on kidding watch. My girls are due on the 17th of june.
Binky seems to be having mild discofort. Today she kept laying down and getting up along with pawing the ground serval times before she would lay back down. She then would roll on her side and then stand up and repeat her self. She is very round her vulva is now very swollen and is slitley opened oh and she is walking with a woddle.
So if any of you can give me some insight on what is happening that would be great!
This is the first time for both does. An my first kidding experience.  Do I sound nervouse anyone?? 

Well I hope she waits until tomorrow to kid. That away she and the girls will be in a safe field away from the horses. Today I was fence building with my brother and got everything done except the gate. So if she waits until after tomorrow that would save me a lot of worrie!
But I will post pics of kids when they arrive


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

sounds like she is getting ready and is very uncomfortable. Goats can be tricksters & liars, but just incase, keep an eye or at least an ear on her. If you start to hear, " *IIIIEEEHHH!!!!* " go running out with the camera! And then post the pics up on here once you slightly get over the "       " reaction!


----------



## rebelINny (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like it should be soon. Good luck


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks! I went up to check on her this morning and she was still laying down and she was making these little noises when she would breath.  My other doe is not showing any if these signs yet but they both were in the field with buck the last week in january. She is swollen in the back and her udder is developing and its her first kid and it already down to her back leg joints. So both girls have nice udders for there first time.


----------



## wannacow (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 12, 2011)

Binkys udder has reaaly filled the last few days. Its very full compaired to my other doe blu s udder. I will take pics an post tonight.no babies yet.. can they birth before there due date? She is due on the 17th.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds very close! 
I think there has been talk on here about others that went a few days early. Especially when there are triplets or quads.
Hope your battery is charged and the memory stick is empty!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 12, 2011)

This is Binky today. If you go back to my other posts and look at the pictures you will see her udder was not this bagged up.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I think we could be getting real close. Went to the barn today and the whole time I was up there Binky was talking to her self REAL loud and had some white discharge.
I mean every five minutes she would be talking and talking and talking. 
I really think she is trying to keep her cool as she is the herd queen  
Her udder is almost to the ground and her nipples are pointed out wards. When I fed everyone she did not eat her meal nor any hay :/
Not sure if that is normal or not? But not normal for her since she likes to scarf hers down and then go steal the other does meal.
Well Im just counting down to when she will kid. She was bred last week of January I know for sure since she did not come back into heat the next cycle. So she is either due on between the 17th and 25th. I really dont think she will wait another week to go. Her belly looks real tight and she is making puff noises as she breaths when she is laying down. 
Im hoping for PINK but if I get BLUE its ok too. I just had bad experience with a little boy I had. Poor fella. 

Well I will keep updating my thread as much as I can! 

Oh how long after a doe births does the placenta come out?

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah! Sounds like tonight!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

* GO BINKY!!!! * Bring on the *DOELINGS!!!*


----------



## wannacow (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

Doesn't the suspense just kill you??!!??  



*Come on Binky!!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2011)

I read somewhere that it can take up to an hour to pass the placenta.  Seems like that is a long time and I have no clue since we are awaiting our first babies as we speak.  Good luck!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to cheer Binky on.  I am with the rest here, watching and waiting!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## rebelINny (Jun 14, 2011)

The placenta is usually out before a half hour after birthing, but I had a doe this year that retained her placenta for 24 hours so we gave her lute to get it out and it was out within twenty minutes.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Binky gave us two beautiful boys early thus morning. She delivered by her self. She is being such a pro with them will post pics soon!


----------



## rebelINny (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats on the bucklings!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the successful delivery!! Sorry to hear that you didn't get pink...


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations!  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks they are some cute lil boys though. 
Will they figure out how to nurse her? I mean the biggest knows were the nipple is but the smallest I haven't seen nurse yet.:/


----------



## wannacow (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to hear all went well Congrats on your new little boys 

of course can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Hooray for a happy healthy birth.  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay everyone after spending the entire day with the new babys I finally have time to put pictures up for you guys!! We decided to name our babys after some Disney charactor. So we chose Ice Age names for these guys since it looks like they are wearing winter booties  Both kids are nursing and napping so normal kid stuff.  Binky is just a wonderful mother for a FF doe.  She accepted both babys and are encurraging them to nurse. Her udder is HUGE!!! I actually was able to sit beside her this morning and mess with her udder but I really dont think she would allow me to milk her as she is a brat when it comes to handling!

Here is the family photo:







Manny ( he is buckling #1 he is the biggest)





Sid ( buckling #2 he is smaller and has wottles on his neck!) 






I hope you enjoy the pictures of the boys!! 
Now we just wait for Blu to kid.. She looks close too so maybe a couple days away for her!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 14, 2011)

They are adorable...  And i love the names you picked out for them....


----------



## wannacow (Jun 14, 2011)

They are so cute!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks you guys! Im really proud of them!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

Sleepy Baby boys.


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)

*Yay!!!  Congratulations!*


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

OH, they are just precious!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations on trouble-less delivery and healthy boys!
They look very beautiful!
And thanks for these pictures!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 15, 2011)

They are adorable! Congrats on two very cute boys. And yay for wattles!
I hope for pink for you next time.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 15, 2011)

They are handsome lil' guys!  Love the shot of them all snuggled up together


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks!!! Today was there first day out side. They both were playing and head butting each other. 
 Momma was really glad to be out side but she was also very protected over them. She head butted the other two girls when they came close to the boys. 
But she is really good about letting people mess with them. Glad of that!

Sid had some yellow sticky poo this morning and it was so HARD to get off him. After I sat and soaked a paper towl over his legs to remove that sticky poo I put Vasaline Jelly on both of there behinds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 15, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

Blu kidded early this morning and she gave us a dark carmel doeling!!!  
Everyone is doing good they are just resting now. Pics to be up soon!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention that both of my does kidded alone with any assistance from me or a vet. Both are pygmys and first time mothers so I had to brag a little


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 22, 2011)

I know I'm a little late but congrats!   I am so jealous.  I love wattles!  I wish we had them.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! But I only have one that has wattles. Its weird cause the sire had them and only one of his kids were born with wattles.


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> Thanks! But I only have one that has wattles. Its weird cause the sire had them and only one of his kids were born with wattles.


Both Diva and Kingston's  (twins) sire and dam have wattles...Kingston is the only one of the twins that got them.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> willowbreezefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that just odd  Its funny how that works. Blu's doeling is so quiet compared to Binkys twin boys. 
Oh by the way forgot to say that Binkys boys were being little bullys to the new girl. They even try to take on my Nigerian Dwarf doe who is 4 years old! They got some guts at a week in a half old!


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually kind of glad that Diva didn't get them.  Don't get me wrong I love wattles.  But her look is just so sleek.  She's a show stopper imo, just gorgeous.  Even masked out so that she is wearing eye liner and blush


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> willowbreezefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She sounds beautiful! Do you have any Pics??


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 22, 2011)

ohhh i can't wait to see your new babie......


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 22, 2011)

PICS


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a little bugger when it comes to taking pics...she doesn't like to stand still.
I have a pictures story thread I started of them when they were born but haven't been able to add pics for it in a while because all I have are crappy, blurry shots


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 22, 2011)

I wont be able to get pics up tonight.  But i got pics up on my website under my blog page.  If you want to see her before I can get pics up.


----------

